# Anyone still shoot with an FTb?



## steven kessel (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not even sure that this is the right forum but I can't find anywhere else this fits.

My first Canon was an FTb that I purchased back in about 1973. I loved that camera and took a lot of pictures with it, mostly transparencies and Tri-X B & W negatives. A few weeks ago I was rummaging around in a closet and discovered the camera, neatly stored away. It's in flawless condition and I still have the lenses that I purchased for it including my personal favorite, a Bell & Howell/Canon FD 24 mm f2.8 (yes, Canon was briefly a subsidiary of Bell & Howell, back in the 70's).

The camera is in flawless condition. It probably needs a tuneup, a thorough cleaning and the shutter should be retensioned, but aside from that it's absolutely good to go. I really got excited for a while thinking about taking some pictures with it. But then, I was hit with the practical considerations. Do they even make transparency films? And, if so, what do I do with the images? 

So, I'm wondering. Does anyone out there still shoot pictures with this old warhorse? What do you shoot? What do you do with the images? I'm intrigued with the idea of going back into transparency shooting just for the sheer hell of it, but I'm daunted by the fact that this is apparently an extinct technology. Your thoughts?


----------



## edwyun (Apr 15, 2014)

I still use an FTb, A1, and T90 (mostly the latter). The FTb was my father's. They still give me great results. It is not too bad getting film (e.g., BH Photo) but if you don't do your own developing, it's getting hard to find a good place to get it done locally unless you want to try Lucky's/CVS/Walgreens/DuadeReade/etc.

The main thing that is a problem now with the FTb's is the battery issue. The newer replacement batteries exist but have a slightly higher voltage that affects metering. There are fixes but expensive. Or just rely on the quality of today's films to make up for the metering error. 

When you use one of the oldies, you really appreciate what modern DSLRs can do these days. What I prefer about the older bodies and lenses is their build quality. A lot less plastic. Today's L lenses seem cheap by those older standards.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2014)

Canon was never a subsidary of Bell and Howell, but they were marketed by Bell and Howell in the USA. Superscope marketed Sony in the USA, but Sony was not a subsidiary of Superscope.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Steven.
I'm glad you asked this question, Mum dug out Dads AE1 Program the other day and asked what to do with it. I have a minor interest in it, but it also led me to dig out my 1000FN, discovered a film in the cupboard with it, have no idea if it might be any good, I guess the only way to find out is run it through and see! Then I found the Ixus APS camera and several exposed or part used cartridges, wonder if anything has survived on those! Must look in to developing them.
Suggestions for developing in the UK any one.
I shall watch this thread to see the general consensus about using this great old gear. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 15, 2014)

Never owned the FTb but the Canon AE-1, AT-1 and AE-1 Program were my first Canon cameras and I regret selling them on. I still have my EOS 650 though and it still takes photographs albeit sparingly now and just B&W which I still feel look better on film than digital.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 16, 2014)

I will never sell my AE-1. Too many memories and too many trips with this good friend. :'(


----------

